# Fox Squirrel



## DSGB (Sep 14, 2005)

Among the different species of squirrels we have here in Georgia, my favorite is the Fox Squirrel. I've seen a lot of them around Callaway Gardens in Harris County, and a few while hunting deer. They come in a few different color patterns: completely grey, grey with a black head, and some that are all black except for the tip of their nose. I've told many people about seeing the black squirrels, but most of them either think I'm lying or could care less. I'm very happy to have gotten a picture of one at Callaway Gardens while playing golf. I wish I could see one while squirrel hunting, so I could get it mounted. Not only are they jet black, but the things are huge. They usually stand about a foot tall or more - no kidding. I wish I could've gotten a picture of him standing up, but I didn't want to chase him across the next fairway waiting for him to stop. So, here he (or she) is posing nicely on a pine tree. Notice the length of the tail and the white spot on the nose.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is one my grandfather shot in Heard County. I have saw many while deer hunting but never when I am actually hunting for them. They tend to like pine thickets also.


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 14, 2005)

that black one is nice... I had one in freezer saving to get mounted but soemone unpluged it and it as well as my bobcat went south quickly.. hated to loose them both.
I didnt even shoot the fox s, he ran out in front of truck in S.C. while hunting on real soft sand rd, barley hit his head and thats all it took. not one blemish on him..


----------



## DSGB (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice mount! My uncle had one just like that, but it was mounted on a piece of pine bark like it was crawling up a tree.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 14, 2005)

I never imagined my self saying it.... But that's a beautiful squirrel  

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 14, 2005)

Are you sure that's not a black panther?  Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## southernclay (Sep 14, 2005)

My buddy has a black one mounted and it is awesome.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Sep 14, 2005)

At a golf course in Brunswick, we used to have some that would get in the cart with you and beg for peanuts.  They would rummage through everything you had while you were on the green.  The course had a big trashcan that was full of them for the squirrels.  We'd fill up a cup and feed them while we played.  They were pretty cool.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's a picture I took right by the house here...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 14, 2005)

In south Louisiana fox squirrels outnumber grey squirrels at least 10 to 1.  Matter of fact, can't say for sure I ever saw a grey squirrel in the patch of woods I hunted as a kid.  Anyway, they come in ONE color phase, RED.  Look very much like a red fox.  I have one mounted.  You'll have to forgive the photo it's indoor lighting and the poor guy was shot 28 years ago!  He's starting to show a little age.      Hey, he represents half of my entire trophy collection.   The other one is a woodcock.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice lookin' mounts.  I have a blonde/black-headed one in the freezer I need to get mounted.  I figure I'll have him mounted going down a tree so I can put him in a corner.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's mine. I've always desired a solid black one. Have only seen one(black) coming out from a duck hunt.


----------

